# Naniwa Professional vs Chosera



## Culverin

Hi hi, I'm looking to get into my first set of serious stones.
My "local" Canadian shop has both the new Professional and the Chosera line, both a better price than I can get online elsewhere.
The Chosera line is currently on sale at a slightly better price.



According to my research,
Thickness: 20mm Pro vs 25mm Chosera
Thus,
Chosera probably slightly better longevity and more durable to accidental impacts?



And this from the Q&A on Sharpening Supplies:

Q. Is this the new version of the Naniwa Chosera stone?

A. Yes, Naniwa changed the name from Chosera to Professional stone. It has always been their professional stone, now its name reflects its intended
use. The same method of production that has made this stone famous has merely been updated to allow for tighter standards in grit tolerances.



*Is this just marketing jargon?
or
Are you guys noticing the increased grit tolerance?*



thank you so much!


----------



## Godslayer

I have the choresa 1000 and 5000. I love them. I think I got both for $110 shipped to canada. I cant speak on the pro series. But doubt they are worth the extra funds. As the chorsa do an excellent job. Even did knife repeairs on the 1k


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I have the Chosera in 400, 800, 1000, 2000, 3000, 5000 and 10000. I'm kicking myself for buying the 800 and 2000 (and the stone flattener) as they never made it into my progression, but they were on sale at PF here in Canada.

The professional are 25% thinner and cost more. Therefore it's kind of a double whammy. I was debating buying an extra Chosera progression as replacements for when I eventually wear mine out (there's a thread here where I asked a similar question to you).

All info I came across during my research seemed to indicate that the professional stones are thinner Choseras with a new name, and I don't think they come with nagura stones either (?).


----------



## Culverin

Thank you so much for your info guys!
Looks like Chosera is the way to go


----------



## bkdc

AFAIK, Naniwa Professional is the new name for Chosera. They are identical in composition. I'm not sure about the size issue.


----------



## Asteger

I have a few Chosera, but normally use naturals and so I don't really pay too much attention to synths. Still, I know that Chosera are still sold and made in Japan, even if their sales are dwindling or are being discontinued abroad. (Not sure if this is the case; maybe someone else knows if the Chosera line will end?) My impression is that, perhaps knowing there's been a long-time foreign market for their stones, or also perhaps just thinking of their future domestic sales and the costs and competition, Naniwa might have re-branded, selling the same stones (with less thickness and a slight 'grit tolerance adjustment') at a slightly higher price but with lower shipping and other costs. If you can get Chosera and they cost a bit less and are thicker, then I'd side with them. Why not. Doubt anyone here knows the real details of this stuff, but this is my impression.


----------



## Asteger

... Oh, also seems that Chosera prices in Japan have jumped up a bit in the past year or two.


----------



## labor of love

Amazon is the way to go to get chosera, atleast for US customers. I purchased some maybe 2 months ago for a very good price. Prices seem to risen recently, but the cost still pretty decent I suppose.


----------



## gic

Or order from amazon japan by setting up a tenso account??


----------



## bkdc

If you want to order three or more stones, metalmaster is a good option. Otherwise, you'll get hit on the shipping costs.


----------



## wind88

+1 metalmaster~ they also seems to have the best price on atoma if you're looking for something to flatten your stones.


----------



## labor of love

bkdc said:


> If you want to order three or more stones, metalmaster is a good option. Otherwise, you'll get hit on the shipping costs.



I shouldve mentioned before that Amazon is ideal for choseras for those who have amazon prime. free 2-3 day shipping.


----------

